# Help w/a Pfaff



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

DH bought a Pfaff leather sewing machine (Model #114-45/12-915/028L)w/table for $150 at a second hand store in town. Great deal, but now he needs somewhere to take it to get it serviced/cleaned, or someone to walk him through doing it himself. He's fairly mechanically inclined, and could probably do it w/a manual (which we don't have) or some guidance. He tried contacting Pfaff, and they said they'd call back. That was 2 weeks ago. He wants to be able to do holsters, belts, bags, etc. with this machine. Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Go on line and you will find lots of places that sell manuals for these machines. Not just the how to use them but the how to maintain and repair them ones. Most of them are under $20. Some are instant downloads, these are the cheapest, and some are authorized copies. Best money he will ever spend since most machine maintenance visits are in the $80 or range these days.

PQ


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have two Commercial Pfaff machines. Is yours commercial? If so, I would recommend finding a qualified person to work on it. I got some instructions from Pfaff on one of mine and it was written half in German and half in English and was really hard to understand. (This was a tension problem) I have manuals for them. 

Anyway, most repairmen wont do a commercial (they say they are trickier) . So just be careful who you have work on them.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Do you live close to any type sewing factory? I don't know where in Orgen you live but I use to work in Hood River, OR at a place that made wind sail equipment. The name of if was DaKine. I don't know if they are still there or know. All that to say this, if you can fine some place that uses comerical machines they will usually tell you who they use to service their machines. Most of the time the service guy will come to your place to do the work.

That's how I found a service guy close to me is calling a factory.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

FWIW, The Pfaff 114 series industrial machines are not for heavy materials or leather beyond some softer, clothing weight leather. 

If you go to this page you can download FREE parts, instruction/user, and service manuals for the 114 series machines. The files with "EN" in the language codes column are the English versions.

This machine is VERY similar in design to the Singer 20U, medium speed, 9mm zigzag, semi-industrial machines. These types of machines are intended for stitching and embroidering (free motion satin stitch) on light to medium-heavy weight materials. It's designed to sew natural and synthetic fabrics and light weight leather. If you have thicker heavier stuff to sew, this isn't the machine for the job. 

People often get confused about industrial machines and think that they all sew heavy stuff. If you want to get a better handle on the specialized nature of industrial machines -  read this article . Remember that the silk pajama factory uses industrial machines too.

______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful advice...I've been passing it all along to DH. May be someday soon I'll be able to post what he's done!


----------



## robert97527 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi...I recently received a call from a client regarding this model pfaff 114 zig zag machine. Did u by chance get a parts manual or operation manual with your machine? Could u possible email a digital picture of your machine to me so I can see what this machine looks like. There are so many pfaff zig zag machines...I have a client looking for a timing belt for it, and I am trying to identify they type belt and part number.

Regards,

[email protected]


----------

